# copying pics from multiple folders into one folder



## squinttung (Aug 6, 2007)

For reasons I won't explain, I want to have one large folder on a large external hard drive that will contain all of my pictures. The problem is that my pictures have been downloaded (by various cameras and software) in multiple folders and places on my C drive. I know that normally an easy way to do that would be to search in windows for all pictures and then copy them to the new drive and single folder. The probem is that several of the pictures are named the same but are actually different pictures. Additionally, the pictures have been downloaded from the camera multiple times in the small folders, each containing many duplicates.
What program (or windows application) can I use to copy them into the one folder so that I don't have duplicates and I don't have one picture (named the same as another) copy itself over the other.
Thanks


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

You may want to try RenameMaster V2.7.5 there is a new "On Collision append" renaming option that will automatically add a trailing number to files to make the filename unique.

Its Freeware & easy to use.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

XXcopy can do it.
http://www.xxcopy.com/xxcopy16.htm


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

It appears that XXcopy will put them all in a single folder and add a suffix or whatever to files with the same filename. But I don't see that it will eliminate the actual duplicates. Same with RenameMaster.

You might apply this first: http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,25706-page,1-c,downloads/description.html File name and size is probably faster than contents. If they have the same name and are exactly the same size they are probably duplicates. Then you can use something like XXcopy to put the remaining files all in one directory and it will take care of different files with the same name.


----------



## squinttung (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks to all that replied! Your tips were very helpful.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

slipe said:


> It appears that XXcopy will put them all in a single folder and add a suffix or whatever to files with the same filename. But I dont see that it will eliminate the actual duplicates. Same with RenameMaster.


*The probem is that several of the pictures are named the same but are actually different pictures*.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't know any effective way of getting rid of duplicate pictures unless there is some way to compare the EXIF information of both files.

At least with XXcopy, all the files can be collapsed into one directory. From there they can look at the duplicate filenames.

Duplicate File finder looks promising but I would look at both images before making a decision on deleting one of them. Make a backup of everything to some external media before deleting.


----------

